# [SOLVED] E-System Laptop Drivers



## aaronmarsh632

Hi All,

I'm hoping any of you guys with e-system laptops can help me, I'm collecting e-system drivers cos they are quite hard to get hold of.... If you take a look in the c: drive you'll see a folder called 'Drivers' (assuming you havnt reinstalled with a xp/vista disk). If you wouldn't mind zipping the folder up for me and uploading it to a site such as mediafire.com i'd be really gr8ful. I'm trying to get as many different models as possible. So far I have

3090 UK,
4113,
3089 UK.

Thanks for reading..

PS. If anyone needs the drivers for the e-system laptops i have so far, jus let me know.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

HI,
Here is a link that has several models:
http://support.thetechguys.com/Layout.aspx?CatID={b24bf0db-4893-45c4-9161-ef2182b6a57f}&ID={396764ae-0c17-4d1e-88db-7c145deb33fa}

*Laptops*:
Drivers
Select: Series
Select: Model
Select: Downloads

*Desktops*:
Drivers
Select: Series
Select: Model
Select: Downloads


----------



## aaronmarsh632

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

Gr8 tnx, everytime i looked at techguys site in the past i could never seem 2 find anythin... much appreciate your reply


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

Hi,
Yes, the site is hard to work around, but they have a very good listing.
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello shamie and sully449 welcome to TSF,

You need to start your own threads as this one has already solved.


----------



## elf

Those posts have been moved to their own threads.


----------



## Riskyone101

Thank You ELF.


----------

